# Echec du formatage DDE



## CatFauve (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acheté un disque externe LaCie d2 Quadra 1T (FW800, USB 3.0, eSATA).
En l'installant, le Setup Assistant a proposé deux partitions - que j'ai accepté (j'ai du probablement avoir une extinction de raison momentanée...).
Vous avez peut-être déjà compris - j'ai fait une bêtise et je voudrais m'en défaire, mais voilà, l'Utilitaire de disque ne veut pas formater le DDE...
J'ai essayé en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et en Mac OS étendu tout court, avec, comme options "Mise à zéro des données", puis "Ne pas effacer les données", mais à chaque fois l'Utilitaire m'envoie l'erreur suivant:
"Leffacement du disque a échoué. Erreur : Échec du formateur de système de fichiers."

Résultat - un tout beau, tout nouveau disque externe qui n'apparait que dans Utilitaire de disque, inutilisable, vu que impossible à formater...
Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'aider, svp? Qu'est-ce qu'il cloche?

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire et peut-être même répondre!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2011)

Alors au lieu d'aller dans l'onglet "effacer", sélectionne le disque himself (l'icône la plus en haut et à gauche des deux), vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner", là, tu remplace "actuel" par  "1 partition" (ou 2 si ton extinction momentanée de raison persiste ) dans le menu local du haut, puis tu cliques sur le bouton "Options" et tu choisis, si ton iMac est un "Intel" "tableau de partition GUID", et si ton iMac est un PPC (G4 ou G5) "Carte de partition Apple", tu valides, et tu lance la partitionnement après avoir vérifié que le format proposé (au milieu à droite) est bien "Mac OS étendu journalisé" , et éventuellement affecté un nom à ton disque.


----------



## CatFauve (25 Novembre 2011)

C'est officiel - j'aime d'amour Pascal le Modéraptor.:love:
(en espérant que mon mari ne voit pas ce post, tsss...)

Merci, merci, merci! C'était plus simple que j'aurais pensé, mais évidemment j'avais PAS pensé (du tout), alors encore un MERCI!


----------



## fau6il (25 Novembre 2011)

CatFauve a dit:


> C'était plus simple que j'aurais pensé, mais évidemment j'avais PAS pensé (du tout), alors encore un MERCI!



_Comme d'habitude  
C'est comme l'uf de Pascal (Colomb), il fallait y penser!_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2011)

CatFauve a dit:


> C'est officiel - j'aime d'amour Pascal le Modéraptor.:love:
> (en espérant que mon mari ne voit pas ce post, tsss...)



Et ma femme, donc


----------

